# Hodenpyl to Red bridge



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Anyone know the float time from Hodenpyl to Redbridge access? i know i should've asked sooner, im heading up tomorrow, and would like to float it in the kayak, haven't floated this stretch before and was wondering how much of my day it would take up, or if i should just keep floating down to tippy? any help is greatly appreciated. also, im's are welcome as to where i should try to fish(fly) as i just plan on casting my way down the stream til i hopefully find something productive.

thanks, and good luck to those getting out there this weekend.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The last two miles or so widen and slow down and are usually mostly bass water but who knows with the water they've had this year. The sign says that if you just canoe straight through it is 4-6 hours. I've never finished in the daylight when fishing. I spend too much time at the top and have to pass a lot of good water.

If the water temps are up the best fishing can be found in fast ripples and where creeks dump in. The top is usually mostly stockers with a few chunky keepers but the high water a couple of weeks ago tends to push them down stream. Just chuck whatever you are throwing at anything that looks good and you will find plenty to keep you busy.

It's one of my favorite stretches if there's no people around.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

thanks very much for the info guys, we had a great time, and you were right, it took just over four hours to float, did a little bit of fishing, didn't catch anything, didn't see any fish feeding for that matter, seen some of the last remaining hex's down closer to red bridge, some in the air, but most of them on the water. i did however land one little rainbow friday morning, seen him jump a couple times in a hole right along the shore, missed him the first time, but got him on the second try, went about 12 inches, he was the only one i caught over the weekend, but it was still a great weekend, there weren't as many people up there as normal for a holiday weekend, and that stretch of river was nearly empty of people, definately glad we paddled it.

thanks again for the info


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

That stretch is one of my favorite pieces of river around. Back in the early 60s that stretch was a whole lot faster, a lot colder and much less sand/silt in the river. We used to be able to just "float" from the dam to Red Bridge in a little over 2 hours back then, thats what sand/silt does to a river over the years.....

We used to float that stretch at least once a year during gun deer season weather permitting. Used to wait till about the 3rd or 4th day of gun season after the deer had some pressure............lots of deer right next to the water just biding their time.

Used to catch lots of trout in that stretch and some absolutely huge walleyes in the early part of the season...................


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I miss those days when they used to hold the water back at the dam and then release it for about 4 hours at a time. When they closed the dam the river would flow much slowly and it was much easier to read the river.

That is never going to happen again, and the sand in the river does move more slowly but there is still plenty of gravel. I think it would be nice if they ran the water hard once every three months as it would help move the sand into the two sand traps at Tippy Pond and Manistee lake.

This year they will be running the bubblers when needed at Hodenpyle to keep the water cooler in late summer and perhaps save some trout. If it works, bubblers will be installed at Tippy as well.

In any event it is a nice area with a good number of planters and if your lucky you might hook into one of the brusier that have made it through a few previous summers.

Good luck.


----------

